# Sunday on Johnson's Beach



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Sunday afternoon called, wind or no wind, so out I went. The surf was rough and the tide was coming in. I was using peeled shrimp and two rods, a old long one a short one. Well, I first got a short red and then the blue fish started coming in one after another. One little ray added to the excitement, he went back into he drink as did all the other. I got one fish that when I first saw it I thought it was pompano - nope, similar but a little different with longer fins with yellow and black on them. While I caught a pile of blues those SOBs bite off a number of hooks.:thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang a bunch of bluefish ! I truly hate it when they move in ! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

fishmagician said:


> ... I got one fish that when I first saw it I thought it was pompano - nope, similar but a little different with longer fins with yellow and black on them. ...


Sounds like a juvenile permit.


----------



## PcolaSurfisher (Dec 24, 2015)

Sounds like a fun day. Those blues always put up a great fight...and make some great shark baits


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I went sunday morning,one little bluefish was my reward,I knew I shoulda waited for the tide to change.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Sounds like a Permit...is it just me or are Permit becoming more common in our area? Hopefully, they get as big and fight as hard as down in the keys! Some big 30lb silver dollars would be awesome on our wrecks!


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

Am i the only one who enjoys some fried bluefish?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm sure that someone else out there eats them.


----------



## Skiff "N" (Dec 22, 2015)

Maybe it's me. Maybe I was really hungry but if you cut the gill area the tail area and gut them so they can bleed they taste pretty good. Kinda reminded me of mullet.


----------

